# Question about traveling by plane?



## stubbs (Sep 27, 2007)

Silly question, but does a man have to remove his belt before to go through the detectors at the airports nowadays? Haven't really flown but the last time I went through the detectors I had to take off a mechanic style belt that I was wearing on account of it having metal on the back where it buckled? Just wondering for future reference?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I remove belt, shoes and jacket when I go through.

Edit: Stubbs, I hadn't noticed where you were located. My mother went to Berea College for a year (back in the day, before she married my father). I grew up not too far away from you.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

It seems to depend on the airport; On a recent trip to Europe, I had to take off the belt in NY and in Russia, but not in Vienna or in Berlin... go figure!


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I would say that in most US airports it is unnecessary to remove either your belt or your watch (although I did have a pocket watch set off the machine).


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Last time I traveled by air (last summer) I had to remove my belt,shoes and jacket.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Not to stereotype, but... That your Forum Name is that of one of the great equine artists and that you live in Kentucky suggests that you might have a belt with your name engraved on a saddle plate on the hip. Whenever I wear that kind of belt, I have to take it off at the airport - they're cool with the buckle, but that extra bit of hardware always "alarms" them.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I travel a bit and it's almost automatic that I remove my watch, money clip and belt while in line (while waiting to go through security). I don't know if I necessarily HAVE to, but I do it because it saves a ton of headaches just in case. 

I have issues with airport security anyway. Not only is it one monumental pain in the arse (especially if you have a laptop), I think most of what they make you do is cosmetic anyway. I don't feel any safer.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

In the US the only things you "have" to remove are your jacket and shoes, at least that's been my experience the past several years. 

Some belts will set off the metal detector, some won't. If you know your belt or watch is trippy then by all means remove it ahead of time. I do have one Allen Edmonds belt I don't wear as much now because I know it will set it off!

-spence


----------



## Count Bassie (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually, in the US you don't "have" to remove your shoes. What will happen is that the security agent will have you step into the secondary search area where someone will give you a personal custom search. I guess I'm somewhat of a Felix Unger because I don't like to walk through a detector in my socks after thousands of others have done the same thing, so I will often request a personal search.

Think of it as a bespoke search.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Count Bassie said:


> Actually, in the US you don't "have" to remove your shoes.


I'm pretty sure it's a formal TSA rule to remove your shoes. That they might deal with a shoe rule breaker with a custom search, doesn't mean it's still not the rule 

-spence


----------



## Count Bassie (Oct 2, 2007)

Spence said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a formal TSA rule to remove your shoes. That they might deal with a shoe rule breaker with a custom search, doesn't mean it's still not the rule
> 
> -spence


Passengers are 'requested' to remove their shoes prior to passing through the metal detector so that their shoes can be x-rayed. However, since it is a 'request', a passenger can decline, which thus subjects him to a patdown frisk and a search with a handheld metal detector in the secondary search area (passengers can even request a private search in a isolated venue). At this point the passenger must then remove his shoes for x-raying. You are correct that TSA rules require shoes to be removed for examination but the passenger can specify whether he wants to remove them at the detector or during a personal search. When I come up to the x-ray conveyor belt I simply tell one of the guards that I want a personal search, and then I point to my shoes.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

every airport is different.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Count Bassie said:


> You are correct that TSA rules require shoes to be removed for examination but the passenger can specify whether he wants to remove them at the detector or during a personal search.


Ok, so all I said was that you had to remove your shoes. I didn't stipulate where in the process...sounds like you're just mincing words 

-spence


----------



## Daveboxster (Dec 30, 2006)

*airport security*

I travel about 3 times a month, so I have some experience here. Some tips:

- The metal detectors are triggered by the _total_ _amount_ of metal on you when you walk through.

- I can't stand to take my belt off (I'm usually in a hurry) like people do. I'd suggest taking everything - make sure you remove coins, I do take off my Breitling watch and put it in my briefcase - before going through the hassle of the belt. By the way, the belts I usually well have pretty significant metal on them.

- If you set of the metal detector, some places will give you a second chance. That's when you can take off your belt if needed.

- Shoes are simply a pain in the arse. All that has been written above is true from my experience.

- Every airport is different. I've been through some with the EXACT samething and then had to go for secondary screening. When you do have secondary, I've only had to undo my belt.


----------



## Count Bassie (Oct 2, 2007)

stubbs said:


> Silly question, but does a man have to remove his belt before to go through the *detectors *at the airports nowadays? Haven't really flown but the last time I went through the *detectors *I had to take off a mechanic style belt that I was wearing on account of it having metal on the back where it buckled? Just wondering for future reference?





Spence said:


> In the US the only things you "have" to remove are your jacket and shoes, at least that's been my experience the past several years. Some belts will set off the *metal detector*, some won't. If you know your belt or watch is trippy then by all means remove it ahead of time. I do have one Allen Edmonds belt I don't wear as much now because I know it will set it off!





Spence said:


> Ok, so all I said was that you had to remove your shoes. I didn't stipulate where in the process...sounds like you're just mincing words spence


The original poster, this entire thread, and even your first reply explicitly mention with the process of removing items *at the metal detector*. The point, and relevant distinction, I was making, is that a person does not have to remove his shoes *at the detector.* So, no, it doesn't sound like I'm mincing words. I was just trying to be helpful, especially to those who would prefer not to follow thousands of others down the same dirty foot path through a metal detector.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

> *Do I Have to Remove My Shoes?
> 
> Yes, you are required to remove your shoes before you enter the walk-through metal detector.* This includes all types of footwear.
> 
> ...


-spence


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I know the last time I went to JA I didn ot have to remove my shoes or belt...oncew I got back in the states however, I most certainly did remove my shoes and belt to pass through security in MIA...


----------



## Count Bassie (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, let me make this really simple.

If you want to walk through the metal detector, you have to remove your shoes.
If you want to walk through the metal detector but you do not want to remove your shoes, you can't fly.
If you do NOT want to walk through the detector, you will be shunted into the secondary search area where you will remove your shoes.

The TSA regulation linked above ONLY refers to mandated procedures relating to walking through the metal detector.

The TSA has been roundly criticized for inconsistent and confusing policies, and the quoted regulation (actually, the verbiage is from the TSA website and is not the precise regulation) is but one example of this. In fact, for reasons of modesty, medical conditions, religion, etc, you can request a search in a private setting and you can even specify the gender of the TSA agent who would search you (that's right gentlemen--you can request a _female _to search you). Bottom line is that the TSA would have you believe that you have virtually no rights at the airport. As attractive as queuing up in a Soviet style breadline might be to some people, for others, take heart; you do have rights vs the TSA. Just don't expect the TSA to tell you.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

It's not that the airports are different necessarily, it's that the machines are adjusted, sometimes daily, to different sensitivities. I imagine this is a security protocol of some sorts. So, in the same machine, you can wear shoes and a belt one day without problems. And, the next day, you'll trip the alarm. Also, the staff can go through phases of requesting different things. The quickest and most hassle-free option is always to remove of course.

Cufflinks and watches seem never to matter. Nor sharp pointy montblanc fountainpens. But I wonder how does it affect people with sock suspenders and braces?


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Count Bassie said:


> Bottom line is that the TSA would have you believe that you have virtually no rights at the airport. As attractive as queuing up in a Soviet style breadline might be to some people, for others, take heart; you do have rights vs the TSA. Just don't expect the TSA to tell you.


Perhaps I just have a different perspective. The TSA obviously has a certain amount of resources allocated for special circumstances as you've stated above. I'm sure they wouldn't appreciate a flood of people asking for personal service unless it was really warranted. If that was the case it might be cheaper to just clean the floors a little more often 

-spence


----------



## Count Bassie (Oct 2, 2007)

Spence said:


> Perhaps I just have a different perspective.-spence


Believe me, that's understandable. The TSA has been called on the carpet because of its strange, inconsistent, and contradictory security procedures. The snafus are multiplied whenever the security level is elevated. And of course, the attitude of the TSA crew at any given airport can contribute to this. At Sacramento, for example, they tend to adopt a surliness that is surprising for a regional airport. At SFO, they can be unexpectedly pleasant and helpful. Chicago--well, I think they staffed the TSA with ex-Blackwater snipers. I don't know. I think style and good taste demands that the AAAC provide us with discounted NetJet cards, if for no other reason than to spare us the indignity of having our John Lobbs and Edward Greens from being treated like a common pair of exploding Nikes.


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

I never take off my belt, watch, or ring and have walked right through at a wide variety of airports. In general, I find the whole TSA screening to be little more than wasteful theatrics to create the illusion of real security.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

charms said:


> I never take off my belt, watch, or ring and have walked right through at a wide variety of airports. In general, I find the whole TSA screening to be little more than wasteful theatrics to create the illusion of real security.


Amen.

Every airport seems to have a varying set of "rules" that builds inconsistency and therefore contempt for the system. There is even the story of a WW2 Marine MOH recipient whom very nearly had his MOH consfiscated as it might be used as a weapon. Think of it a 80+ year old man with a Medal of Honor, what sort of idiotic person does it take to see that as a threat?


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I strongly recommend NOT wearing one of these the next time you have to take a flight.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I once had the pleasure of explaining what my collar stays were to a small group of bemused TSA personnel when they showed up in the pocket of my Barbour going through the X-ray machine... The TSA people were all very pleasant, but it was clear that they had no idea why anyone would have something like that.

The other fun explanation I got to do was for my shoehorn. I had to demonstrate its use...


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

TweedyDon said:


> I once had the pleasure of explaining what my collar stays were to a small group of bemused TSA personnel when they showed up in the pocket of my Barbour going through the X-ray machine... .


The collar stays. Not the TSA people....


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just my two cents, I remove my shoes but I carry booties in a zip lock bag to go through TSA security. I find the TSA experience to be like removing a bandage - rip it off and get it done. 

I had the pleasure of attempting to travel on a commercial flight with the one of the deans of the venture capital world. He stopped counting when the combined market values of the firms he had funded reached a trillion which was well before the bubble. He hadn't flown on a commercial plane since well before 9/11. He has his own private jet and the firm has several as well as a NetJet fractional so he never had to endure the indignity. (Actually the general aviation searches at Logan are fairly brutal but I digress) So the jet we were to board needed a repair and we had an appointment before a replacement could be put in place so we were to take an East Coast shuttle. Long story short - he didn't remove his shoes. His personality is bold and it happened to brush the TSA folks the wrong way many of which I think rather enjoy their "power." Anyway the founder felt the need to comment on the process in a critical way. They defined him as non cooperative and the nicest thing I can say about the process is that we missed the flight. He ended up in one of those little TSA holes for a while. He demanded a call to the White House which I think TSA thought he was drunk - of course they had his phone so he couldn't. I phoned his Admin to tell her we were going to miss the flight and she made a call or calls. Eventually TSA was contacted by whoever handles situations like these for people who sign large checks for political donations…and they (TSA) groveled in an appropriate fashion. Wonderful.

So because my “boss” didn’t want to take his shoes off and felt like he was above the process the attention of some high level folks in DC got diverted and numerous local TSA officers had to focus on this guy who while a jerk wasn’t a security threat. I agree that TSA is an illusion of security but it does seem like the best way to allow them to do their job is to take off your shoes and quietly go through the process.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

VC2000:

Fun story! I'm very nice to the TSA folks as well as the gate crew and the bartender. No matter how stupid they are!! :icon_smile:

The latest on shoes is now at most security checks there is a sign to take off your shoes. If there is no sign you don't need to until they tell you. Same with watch and belt - I wait until they say something.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Andy said:


> If there is no sign you don't need to until they tell you. Same with watch and belt - I wait until they say something.


Andy, you are assuming that some of the security folks can string together an intelligent sentence. Judging by the quality of the Barney Fife's working in the Kansas City airport, I'd rather err to my better judgement, take matters into my own hands, and ditch the shoes, belt and watch!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Commercial air travel is about as inelegant an experience as you can have... for me, dressing is all about being as comfortable as possible. I layer (so I can adjust for hot and cold), wear slip-ons of some kind, and generally try to be loose and cozy.

I stupidly wore a suit on a transpacific flight once, and emerged from the plane in Tokyo looking as though I'd been in a brawl. Kind of defeats the purpose 

DCH


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't want their job, and I'm sure you wouldn't either. It doesn't cost any more to treat them well until they act like a jerk. The only really ridiculous disagreement I had with security was probably twenty years ago, when they wouldn't let me through without taking my wedding ring off. The ring stayed where it's been for 31 years now, and I waited outside of security until my wife got off the plane.

I regularly have to go through security to get into court and I can never predict when I'll set off the magnetometer and when I won't. It's an annoyance (for instance they always want me to take my watch off), but I assume the real reason they want you to take off any visible metal is so that they know a lot of things that are already eliminated when you set the alarm off.

What about people with artificial joints or surgical pins or screws? Have you noticed any more difficulty getting through since the adoption of enhanced security measures?


----------

